# dbmMayer- Passport Registration



## Mischelle (Jun 6, 2005)

Hi Denise,
I didn't forget about you.

Here is the info that you asked me about earlier.

https://travelregistration.state.gov/ibrs/home.asp?rn=391079

Everyone who travels outside of the country should make registering their passports a priority.  This is how the governement is able to know who is overseas. Think back to the Tsunami of last year.It is purposeful in case of any type of emergency that you may encounter while on vacation.

Happy Travels
Chelle


----------

